# Brute carnage



## pondhopper1 (Dec 22, 2008)

:booty:


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

dude that sucks.
knuckle broke?


----------



## cigaro (Dec 18, 2008)

Ouch!!! Hope nobody got hurt.


----------



## kawa650 (Dec 19, 2008)

Yeah thats no good
Did it break the axle too?, it dont look right


----------



## pondhopper1 (Dec 22, 2008)

I was moving it in the garage when it happened so nobody got hurt. I guess I'll order a knuckle. As long as it's ready April 1st I'm fine


----------



## cigaro (Dec 18, 2008)

Dang Hopper ..... take it easy parking that thing from now on hahahaha


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

hahah you must have been doin wheelies in the garage!! :rockn:


----------



## pondhopper1 (Dec 22, 2008)

You guessed it. No the axle bar was broke and I was pulling it in to fix it and the hub broke. Now I have got even more chit to fix :greatgooglymoogly:



Polaris425 said:


> hahah you must have been doin wheelies in the garage!! :rockn:


----------



## pondhopper1 (Dec 22, 2008)

Hey yall see that RZR in the back gorund?


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

i spotted it


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

yeah I noticed it doesnt look like it has wheels on it at the moment...  like it sittin up on the jack to get add-on's...


----------



## pondhopper1 (Dec 22, 2008)

:wiggle: You guessed it. I'll start a thread soon. I'm not gonna put it on HL. To many copy cats over there.



Polaris425 said:


> yeah I noticed it doesnt look like it has wheels on it at the moment...  like it sittin up on the jack to get add-on's...


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

dont blame ya!


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

can't wait to see that bad boy.


----------



## duby05 (Dec 30, 2008)

friend of mine broke his rear knuckle when he did a wheelie comin out of a hole couple weeks ago...sucks


----------



## pondhopper1 (Dec 22, 2008)

It's at Kawie now. I hope they warranty it


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

did ya take em to em with the big meats on it ?


----------



## pondhopper1 (Dec 22, 2008)

yea but I know the guy. As long as kawie don't ask for a picture of it I should be ok


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Sweet. I havent had to use my dealer yet though he stated "We try and warranty everything" after I told him as soon as I was leaving it would be snorked and sunk off in the creek.


----------



## pondhopper1 (Dec 22, 2008)

They called me today and said they would fix that and a few other things. I was kinda surprised


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

good news!!


----------



## cigaro (Dec 18, 2008)

pondhopper1 said:


> yea but I know the guy. As long as kawie don't ask for a picture of it I should be ok




Yep... once Kawi calls for a pic of it the jig is up......... been through that with them myself. Once they get a pic of it there ain't a dealer around that can help ya.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

would the want a pic of the whole bike?
u can swap the tires and i can photoshop the radiator and snorkels right off it!


----------



## cigaro (Dec 18, 2008)

All I know was the last time I took it to the dealer for warranty work it still had the lift, laws , and relocate on it and the dealer called and said kawi told them to take pics of it and that my warranty was void after they saw it. I tried to take it to another dealer that said they could help me but after the talked to kawi it was a no go because they had pics of it on file. That's alright ....I got my moneys worth out that warranty... I guess that's why they got to wanting pics


----------



## jackman (Dec 24, 2008)

been through that with mine to, the warranty was good until they asked for pictures. Maybe one day factory rides will come ready to rock lmao


----------



## pondhopper1 (Dec 22, 2008)

They allready oked it bob bummer. Once it's oked it's done and it has alot to do with your dealer. I had a 700 Ranger with a 6" lift,snorkeled and 29.5 and they put a rear diff in it and a new rear drive shaft. Over 1,800 in warranty


----------



## pondhopper1 (Dec 22, 2008)

It's also an 05 and never a warranty claim so maybe that's one reason they were quick to fix it


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Dude you got a great dealer. There's something to be treasured there


----------



## jksimpson (Jan 6, 2009)

i though that a polaris sitting on jack stands was normal dont believe ive ever seen one anywhere else:nutkick:......:joke:


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

bwahaha. 
Gotta love ribbing


----------



## pondhopper1 (Dec 22, 2008)

I agree



jksimpson said:


> i though that a polaris sitting on jack stands was normal dont believe ive ever seen one anywhere else:nutkick:......:joke:


----------

